# Helpful websites for promoting books



## ALB2012

Hi

Not sure if these are of use but these are the free ones I have found.
MobileRead ForumsKindle Boards - Index
Kindle Forum, Kindle Social Network - Kindle Your Social Life --- We're Making Reading Cool Again
World Literary Cafe | Bridging the gap between readers and authors

There is also Jottify | A new space for writers to share, read and sell and Goodreads.com but these are not free.


----------



## Lillian Crowe

Thanks for posting these! Really cool. Do you know of sites that support works that aren't novel length? I don't really have anything so lengthy that I think the world is ready to see.


----------



## ALB2012

some of these like short stuff. Or are similar to this.
I have copied my page of links

Mapping Software
ProFantasy Software - map making for fantasy, modern and sci-fi games and for historical cartographers

Tabletop Forge
Tabletop Forge: The Virtual Tabletop for Google+ Hangouts by Tabletop Forge &mdash; Kickstarter

Interesting Blog on maps for RPGs
Fantastic Maps | The fantasy maps of Jonathan Roberts

PubIt! Registration: Home 

https://itunesconnect.apple.com/WebObjects/iTunesConnect.woa/wo/0.0.0.9.7.3.1.1 

Resources for Self-Publishing eBooks 

Suggested reads by unknown Authors?? (Fantasy pls ) - CNET E-Book readers Forums

Good Site For Fantasy Readers And Writers - MobileRead Forums

Fantasy Readers - Kindle Forum, Kindle Social Network

AB.c Readers' Forum - Index

Jottify | A new space for writers to share, read and sell 

http://www.kindleboards.com/index.php?PHPSESSID=j47dl2pf0d41iptf7t7mq8cep3&action=register 

World Literary Cafe | Bridging the gap between readers and authors


----------



## ALB2012

Lillian Crowe said:


> Thanks for posting these! Really cool. Do you know of sites that support works that aren't novel length? I don't really have anything so lengthy that I think the world is ready to see.



I have no idea, was surfing the net when I should have been working so did not look too closely.

I found a couple more today.
Myebook - get it out there!
bibliotastic.com - publish and download free ebooks
Self Publishing with Matador - Self Publish
Authors | eBooks Just Published

Poetry one
Fringe Magazine Â» The Noun That Verbs Your World


----------

